# 10w 30 oil vs. hydraulic oil



## bonitoromeo (Mar 17, 2007)

Just wanted to know what people used? Is one brand better then another? I s their a difference between the different brands. What the best for your money?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Never use 10w 30,Use straight 30 non detergent


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ran 10-30 in my hopper seemed to work just fine


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I was told never use 10w 30,I couldnt tell you what the pros and cons are...


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

regular motor oil has detergents in them that will eat your seals.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Jan 24 2009, 07:57 PM~12804291
> *regular motor oil has detergents in them that will eat your seals.
> *


I HAVE ALWAYS SAID, HYDRAULICS, HYDRAULIC OIL. BUT IF YOU WANT TO GO A LIL CHEAPER. 30ND. OR 30HD.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

AW32


----------



## bonitoromeo (Mar 17, 2007)

Everyone I've talked to puts 10w 30 in their hydros, so am contemplating whether to continue using it in the car.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

nd30 is all i have ever used


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Jan 24 2009, 06:26 PM~12804892
> *nd30 is all i have ever used
> *


Car rides a little softer on AW32 if that's what you're into.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Jan 24 2009, 09:16 PM~12804819
> *Everyone I've talked to puts 10w 30 in their hydros, so am contemplating whether to continue using it in the car.
> *


HONESTLY YOU ARE TALKING TO THE WRONG PEOPLE. 10W 30 HAS DETERGENT IN IT. THE PROBLEM, WITH ALOT OF ACTION, YOU GET FOAM IN YOUR TANK. THAT IS WHY YOU GO WITH (HD-HEAVY DUTY), OR (ND-NON DETERGENT) THE ND IS BETTER CAUSE IT HAS LESS FOAMING, BUT I LIKE THE HD FOR HEAVY USE. WHEN YOU WANT TO HOP. BUT I WOULD JUST ROCK THE AW-32


----------



## bonitoromeo (Mar 17, 2007)

Wheres the best place to get the aw-32. Any particular brand better then another. Best place with price?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Jan 24 2009, 09:40 PM~12805013
> *Wheres the best place to get the aw-32.  Any particular brand better then another.  Best place with price?
> *


MOST HARDWARE PLACES WOULD HAVE IT, OR TRACTOR SUPPLY SPOTS

AVERAGE PRICE FOR A GALLON


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

straight 10 30 in all the hoppers


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Jan 24 2009, 06:40 PM~12805013
> *Wheres the best place to get the aw-32.  Any particular brand better then another.  Best place with price?
> *


Autozone. It comes in a big white drum.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

yo stevie i cut it down to 4.5 turns and it looks little better. we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## bonitoromeo (Mar 17, 2007)

Is all hydraulic oil the same?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Jan 24 2009, 09:50 PM~12806479
> *Is all hydraulic oil the same?
> *


No. Hence why I am suggesting AW32 :biggrin: 

It is less susceptible to temperature changes, as well as seems to give a smoother ride because of a lower viscosity (from my observations anyway).


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

20 50 :biggrin:


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

Sae 30 :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ND 30 is good to use.It doesnt foam up that much.We usaully use aw46 hydraulic oil in regular lay and play setups.aw32 is good too but we perfer a littile thicker than thinner.thier is also aw68 hydraulic fluid witch is even thicker.Good luck homie hopefully the info helps.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 25 2009, 02:00 AM~12806904
> *20 50 :biggrin:
> *


i run this in my shit when its really cold outside :uh:  :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jan 25 2009, 02:23 AM~12807047
> *ND 30 is good to use.It doesnt foam up that much.We usaully use aw46 hydraulic oil in regular lay and play setups.aw32 is good too but we perfer a littile thicker than thinner.thier is also aw68 hydraulic fluid witch is even thicker.Good luck homie hopefully the info helps.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA. WHEN I WAS LIVING IN MONTANA THEM FOOLS WAS USING 68 CAUSE OF THE WEATHER GETTING SO COLD. WHEN I FIRST SEEN THAT, I WAS LIKE DAMN THAT IS SOME THICK ASS SHIT. BY THEH TIME I LEFT THERE, EVERYONE WAS USING THE 30 SAE, SOME WOULD USE THE HD. THAT IS WHEN I STARTED USING HD FOR MOST OF MY SET UPS. UNTIL I GOT BACK TO FLA AND I STRICTLY WENT WITH AW-32.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 24 2009, 09:38 PM~12804984
> *HONESTLY YOU ARE TALKING TO THE WRONG PEOPLE.  10W 30 HAS DETERGENT IN IT.  THE PROBLEM, WITH ALOT OF ACTION, YOU GET FOAM IN YOUR TANK.  THAT IS WHY YOU GO WITH (HD-HEAVY DUTY), OR (ND-NON DETERGENT)  THE ND IS  BETTER CAUSE IT HAS LESS FOAMING, BUT I LIKE THE HD FOR HEAVY USE.  WHEN YOU WANT TO HOP.  BUT I WOULD JUST ROCK THE AW-32
> *


AW32 IS THE BEST, REASON BEING, TAKE A BRAND NEW ENGINE WITH MOVING PARTS FOR EXAMPLE.

FOR A BREAK IN PERIOD THEY RECOMMEND TO USE YOUR CHOICE OF 5-30 TO BREAK IT IN , AFTER THAT YOU CAN USE A SYNTHETIC.

SAME KINDA COMMON SENSE GOES WITH OIL IN YOUR SYSTEM.

SYNTHETIC LESS WEAR


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

AW 32 ALSO HAS ANTI FOAMING AGENTS PRE-MIXED INTO THE FLUID

AND MOST PEOPLE WOULD ARGUE ABOUT CAR ENGINE'S HAVING AN OIL PUMP AND IT WORKING JUST FINE WITH MOTOR OIL-TRUE BUT IT DOES NOT SPIN ANYWHERE NEAR AS FAST AS OUR PUMP HEADS TOTALLY DIFFERENT APPLICATION


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

10-30 motor oil, never had problems with nothing :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Jan 25 2009, 06:01 PM~12811401
> *10-30 motor oil, never had problems with nothing :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

I have seen people use both with no probs but I put motor oil in the motor and hydraulic fluid in the hydraulic pumps. :dunno: Thats just me.  Try anti-freeze that might work too.


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

I use ND30, and it works great. I also had afriend at a hydraulics company tell me they use a 50/50 mix of ND 30 and Transmission fluid. I used that fourmula forever and never had any problems. I have to agree with everyone else though on the 10W 30. It does have detergents in it and will foam up and cause pump cavitation. You may not notice at first but each cavitation your pump goes through is going to shorten the life of that pump. Cavitation is when the pump sucks in air, and when it does that the lobes in the pump are running dry.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 25 2009, 10:46 PM~12813864
> *I have seen people use both with no probs but I put motor oil in the motor and hydraulic fluid in the hydraulic pumps. :dunno: Thats just me.  Try anti-freeze that might work too.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 25 2009, 11:46 PM~12813864
> *I have seen people use both with no probs but I put motor oil in the motor and hydraulic fluid in the hydraulic pumps. :dunno: Thats just me.  Try anti-freeze that might work too.
> *


Said it before, say it again!!! Hydraulic Fluid for Hydraulic pumps


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

what the crap, so non-detergent 10w-30 still has detergent in it anyways? lol u guys crack me up.

all I've ever used is 10w-30, non-detergent of course!!!

Here is the fluid that comes with Parker pumps we use on boats










Guess Parker dont know nothin


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 26 2009, 03:52 PM~12819364
> *what the crap, so non-detergent 10w-30 still has detergent in it anyways? lol u guys crack me up.
> 
> all I've ever used is 10w-30, non-detergent of course!!!
> ...


AH THAT IS WHAT 30 ND IS, IT IS A NON DETERGENT.


----------



## bonitoromeo (Mar 17, 2007)

Can i put aw-32 into the tanks even though the person the car came from ran 10w-30 nd in it?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Jan 29 2009, 10:12 PM~12853795
> *Can i put aw-32 into the tanks even though the person the car came from ran 10w-30 nd in it?
> *


YES, but I would definately clean out the tanks


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

i have always used non detergent 30 and works fine for me :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Jan 24 2009, 07:40 PM~12805013
> *Wheres the best place to get the aw-32.  Any particular brand better then another.  Best place with price?
> *


I ADVISE THE ORIELYS BRAND NOT THE AUTOZONE, USED BOTH HAD BETTER OUTCOME WITH ORIELYS


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Jan 30 2009, 12:03 AM~12854392
> *I ADVISE THE ORIELYS BRAND NOT THE AUTOZONE, USED BOTH HAD BETTER OUTCOME WITH ORIELYS
> *


where can i find the oriley's brand hydraulic fluid


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Up here in MN ND 30 works in summer and the aw32 is much better towards the end of the year


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Jan 24 2009, 07:40 PM~12804168
> *Just wanted to know what people used?  Is one brand better then another? I s their a difference between the different brands.  What the best for your money?
> *


whats the climate where you live? marozochi only recommends mineral base hydraulic fluid, but they have different viscosities for different applications. iso 68 is equivelant to 30 wieght. 30 nd is good 20 nd is good. 30 nd is not motor oil it is used in pump lubrication like in pressure washers


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Distilled water is best. You can add a little cherry Kool-Aid and you will hop higher.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 18 2009, 06:08 PM~13923989
> *Distilled water is best.  You can add a little cherry Kool-Aid and you will hop higher.
> *


 :0


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 29 2009, 11:31 PM~12854002
> *i have always used non detergent 30 and works fine for me  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

H20 Works good too.............. :0


----------



## cubanhopper (Aug 12, 2006)

I used 20w50 in my hopper with a piston pump. I was using a mix of mobil 1 and slick 50 in my last hopper.....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 18 2009, 06:08 PM~13923989
> *Distilled water is best.  You can add a little cherry Kool-Aid and you will hop higher.
> *


I yoos acid tone in my hydrolics and aquimilaters. I can hopp hier and my sillynoids last longer. We make shit happin.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 26 2009, 05:46 AM~12813864
> *I have seen people use both with no probs but I put motor oil in the motor and hydraulic fluid in the hydraulic pumps. :dunno: Thats just me.  Try anti-freeze that might work too.
> *


agree


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

I USE WHATEVER I CAN FIND WHENEVER I BREAK SOMETHING...WORN HOSE, CYLINDER GUIDES,..ETC....
SAME PUMPS , MOTORS, PUPMHEADS(STEEL #8),DUMPS FOR TEN YEARS NOW....
NEVER CLEANED OUT TANKS...GOT A MIX OF POWER STEERING,REG OIL, ND OIL, HYD OIL, EVEN TRANNY FLUID...ONLY THING IVE HAD TO CHANGE WAS CYLINDER GUIDES/O RINGS FROM WEAR...STILL GOT ORIGINAL POLLY PACKS UP FRONT 10 YEARS OLD...DRY AS A BONE...

MY THOUGHTS ARE...IT DOESNT MATTER... uffin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Sounds like a good maintenance procedure. :ugh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 20 2009, 12:49 PM~13947954
> *Sounds like a good maintenance procedure. :ugh:
> *


Yep whatever works and keeps u going

I myself like K Y ANAL LUBE. KEEPS ME FROM GETTING SCREWED WHEN HOPPING


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 25 2009, 12:00 AM~12806904
> *20 50 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hydraulic32 mix with 75-90 SYNTHETHIC for hoppin, reg 32 for cruising


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

30ND 



as far as the people who say to use "hydraulic fluid" in a hydraulics setup. they need to look at their "hydraulic" gear pumps and realize they are the same as the oil pumps used in engines. 




if we were using vane pumps it would be a different story.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 20 2009, 03:37 PM~13948493
> *Yep whatever works and keeps u going
> 
> I myself like K Y ANAL LUBE. KEEPS ME FROM GETTING SCREWED WHEN HOPPING
> *


:ugh:

Maybe not as viscous as ND30, but I guess it'll hold up to the heat. :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 20 2009, 04:37 PM~13948493
> *
> 
> I myself like K Y ANAL LUBE.
> *


because your a ***. :uh:


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

I use nd-30 for street rides and conola cooking oil in hoppers. If you use hydraulic fluid it will be to thin and you will blow out your pump head or smoke your motor from spinning to fast.


----------

